# Remember September 11th



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Forgive me, but i feel the need to talk a little. I have been watching as many programs as i can about the event at the World Trade Center. I want to keep it real to me. Not just a story from the past. I don't have any direct connections to the tragedy. No one i know lost their lives or family. As i watch i can only partly, to a microscopic level, understand what people went through. If Any of the members of this forum would like to post their memories or thoughts in memory of the tragedy please do so. God bless all those who's lives were forever changed.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I was watching the news here in the UK when the second plane hit-never forget that day,Sends shivers down my spine.
Watched the service today-Familys reading out the names of their loved ones killed that day-HEARTBRAKING.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Those buildings had a special place in my heart and always will. From my High School window directly across the Hudson River in Jersey City, I saw them being built-floor by floor. The first one was jjust about done I think when I graduated in 1970. To see them come down left me with a feeling of tremendous sadness,anger,and just astonishment that to this day I have a hard time believing. Those buildings were part of my youth and followed me into adulthood and I visited them many times. To look over now and not see them standing proud against the skyline fills me with a deep sadness. They and the innocent victims will never be forgotton by me. Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I was actually on a plane that morning out of JFK in NY bound for Florida on business. My wife was frantic for four hours not being able to contact me. The FAA ordered all flights grounded and we were stopped short of our destination, all cell phone service was out and somehow I got a call in to my plant in Florida and they contacted my wife. After a 10 hour bus ride I got to a hotel in Fort Lauderdale Florida. It was around 3 in the morning and the bar and lobby were full of people watching the horrific scene in NY.I will never forget that day and the days after, took me a week to get back home.
Philly


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i remember the day that it happened. 
My sister called me in the morning and woke me up . She told me about the first plane hitting and I ran over to her house.. i watched the second plane hit and it felt like time had stopped. That was a bizarre feeling. televised insanity.
I have researched a lot about that event and have more questions than answers regarding what really happened. I am not satisfied whatsoever with the widely accepted explanation to why it all transpired that day. 
911 stirs up so many things.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

have we forgotten pearl harbor


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was in 11th grade math class. Walked in late as usual and everyone was listening to the radio. I had no idea what was going on. About 5 minutes after I got to class the first tower fell. I just left and went home to watch it on tv. I was in shock for a long time after.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I remember watching the second plane hit on tv, it took me a moment before I realized, it was the news. There's been so much truth and misinformation told, I'm not surprised people find it confusing; frankly though, I blame the media for not getting their facts straight in the first place. They do it so often, we had to pass a law in the uk, saying that the news, is entertainment; I think the big problem is, they try to broadcast 24 hours a day. It's a blight on humanity, such behaviour, but it's not new. My sympathies.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I remember watching the second plane hit on tv, it took me a moment before I realized, it was the news. There's been so much truth and misinformation told, I'm not surprised people find it confusing; frankly though, I blame the media for not getting their facts straight in the first place. They do it so often, we had to pass a law in the uk, saying that the news, is entertainment; I think the big problem is, they try to broadcast 24 hours a day. It's a blight on humanity, such behaviour, but it's not new. My sympathies.


i have never heard that before, about the uk passing a law saying news is entertainment. it makes sense to me. People cannot trust the news on most networks. Fox news? puh-lease.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I am a retired NYPD officer, living in Florida since 1990.

I cannot truly put into words the emotions and thoughts I had while watching the news on TV. Horrifying. Unbelievabe. Shock. Disbelief. Perhaps those are almost adequate, and certainly incomplete. When we realized the falling of the towers was a terrorist attack, the words were definately rage and anger. The desire was to annihilate the people responsible for taking the lives of, not our soldiers, but totally innocent civilians, and the folks, such as the cops and firefighters, whose lives were not taken, but given, out of love for humanity.

I attended my town's memorial service yesterday. It was very well planned and executed, as is everything my town does.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

bj000 said:


> I remember watching the second plane hit on tv, it took me a moment before I realized, it was the news. There's been so much truth and misinformation told, I'm not surprised people find it confusing; frankly though, I blame the media for not getting their facts straight in the first place. They do it so often, we had to pass a law in the uk, saying that the news, is entertainment; I think the big problem is, they try to broadcast 24 hours a day. It's a blight on humanity, such behaviour, but it's not new. My sympathies.


i have never heard that before, about the uk passing a law saying news is entertainment. it makes sense to me. People cannot trust the news on most networks. Fox news? puh-lease.
[/quote]
The truth is there, mixed in with a lot of things, simply to fill time. It means the news service, can't be sued for giving out false information, or for printing things incorrectly. The BBC are quite respectable, but they get stuff wrong all the time.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> have we forgotten pearl harbor


No, not at all, I have not forgotten. I cannot speak for others.

I learned a couple of things about Pearl Harbor, thanks to the Military Channel or the History Channel:
The Japanese general in charge of all operations (Gen. Tojo or Toyo, I believe) was convinced that behind every blade of grass in America, there was an American with a rifle. Daisy BB guns (as in model 1938, Red Ryder)were in fact very popular, and a lot of guys had their trusty .22 for small game hunting, and larger calibres of course. As a matter of fact, in WWII, soldiers of other countries were supposedly amazed at the marksmanship of the US soldiers, which resulted from our love of shooting rifles of all sorts as civilians. So, the General dismissed the idea of attacking the continental US as too risky, and duplicated the military plan of the successful aerial attack of the Italian fleet by the British. The rest is history, and one of the saddest parts about it (besides folks being in the way of bullets and H-bombs) was the "knee-jerk reation" determent/mistreatment/ preventable deaths/ family separations of Japanese Americans sent to "determent camps".


----------

